# html Texte Aufklappen



## Botpenner (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ich brauche für meine HP eine Liste die sich aufklappen lässt ...

ich hatte es so angedacht :

2012
2011
2010


Wenn man jeweils auf ein Jahr klickt öffnet sich darunter die Liste mit weiteren Daten, beim klicken auf das Jahr verschwindet sich die Liste wieder.
Hab schon was gefunden aber leider ****t es nicht im Internet Explorer....

Komisch ist wenn ich mein beispiel aufm PC teste mit Internetexplorer teste wird nur was geblockt , wenn man es zulässt ****t es.
Sobald ich die Datei jedoch online setzte und aufrufe wird sie nicht mal angezeigt...

Hier mal der Code

```
<body>
<table width=100% cellpadding=3 cellspacing=1 border=0>
      <tr>
        <td class=title2 width="80"></td>
        <td class=body2 width=400>;</td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td class=body2 colspan="2"><style>
<!--
#foldheader{cursor:pointer;cursor:hand ; font-weight:bold ;
//list-style-image:url(fold.gif)}
#foldinglist{list-style-image:url(list.gif)}
//-->
</style>
<script language="JavaScript1.2">
<!--



var head="display:''"
img1=new Image()
img1.src="fold.gif"
img2=new Image()
img2.src="open.gif"

var ns6=document.getElementById&&!document.all
var ie4=document.all&&navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Opera")==-1

function checkcontained(e){
var iscontained=0
cur=ns6? e.target : event.srcElement
i=0
if (cur.id=="foldheader")
iscontained=1
else
while (ns6&&cur.parentNode||(ie4&&cur.parentElement)){
if (cur.id=="foldheader"||cur.id=="foldinglist"){
iscontained=(cur.id=="foldheader")? 1 : 0
break
}
cur=ns6? cur.parentNode : cur.parentElement
}

if (iscontained){
var foldercontent=ns6? cur.nextSibling.nextSibling : cur.all.tags("UL")[0]
if (foldercontent.style.display=="none"){
foldercontent.style.display=""
cur.style.listStyleImage="url(open.gif)"
}
else{
foldercontent.style.display="none"
cur.style.listStyleImage="url(fold.gif)"
}
}
}

if (ie4||ns6)
document.onclick=checkcontained

//-->
</script>








<li id="foldheader">2012</li>
   <ul id="foldinglist" style="display:none" style=&{head};>
      

<li>06.01.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		AK Bel Etage Bad Oyenhausen     </li>
<li>28.01.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Karabell Verl          </li>
<li>04.02.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Hesse Varensell Geburtstag             </li>
<li>20.02.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Hohenfelder Brauhaus Karneval Wiedenbrück</li>
<li>17.03.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Schützenball in Kohlstädt</li>
<li>21.04.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Bokel Geburtstag</li>
<li>30.04.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Tanz in den Mai Schützenhalle Verl</li>
<li>07.06.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		MC Roadbreaker  Bielefeld</li>
<li>15.06.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Silberhochzeit Henkenjohann Verl</li>
<li>23.06.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Biketreff, Brakel</li>
<li>24.06.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Lippes 1. Kartoffelblütenfest</li>
<li>07.07.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Polterabend Verl</li>
<li>11.08.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Restaurant Karabel, Verl</li>
<li>31.08.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Verler Leben 2012, Verl / Gütersloh Yaks e.V.</li>
<li>22.09.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Schützenheim Kaunitz Geburtstag</li>
<li>03.11.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Stukenbrock Senner Gitarrennacht</li>
<li>17.11.2012	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Heideblümchen Dalbke Geburtstag</li>

      
   </ul>




<li id="foldheader">2011</li>
   <ul id="foldinglist" style="display:none" style=&{head};>
      

<li>24.09.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Karabell Verl</li>
<li>02.09.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Verler Leben Baseball rockt</li>
<li>20.08.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Pfarrfest Sürenheide</li>
<li>22.07.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Schützenheim Kaunitz  Geburtstag</li>
<li>09.07.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Sommerfest Senne</li>
<li>08.07.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		RSV Ball Stadthalle Gütersloh</li>
<li>25.06.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Nightmarebiker Bielefeld</li>
<li>12.06.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Schützenfest Avenvedde</li>
<li>04.06.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		MC Tippe</li>
<li>21.05.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Karabell  Verl</li>
<li>07.05.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Support Eddies Revenge Weberei  Gütersloh</li>
<li>08.04.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Schützenhalle Verl Geburtstag</li>
<li>12.03.2011	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 		Karabell Verl</li>

      
   </ul>




<li id="foldheader">2010</li>
   <ul id="foldinglist" style="display:none" style=&{head};>
      

<li>30.10.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	40 Geburtstag Privat</li>
<li>23.10.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Gasthaus Muck</li>
<li>29.05.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Münchner Kindl Gütersloh </li>
<li>08.05.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Bandcontest Bauteil 5 Gütersloh</li>
<li>01.05.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Ruthmanns Mühle Verl</li>
<li>10.04.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Hannenfass Talentwettbewerb Runde 2 </li>
<li>02.04.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Streettour Gütersloh </li>
<li>01.04.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Unplugged Weberrei Gütersloh</li>
<li>28.03.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Hannenfass Talentwettbewerb Casting</li>
<li>20.03.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	B3 Bühne Bahnhof Borgholzhausen</li>
<li>12.03.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Rock im Keller Friedrichhsdorf</li>
<li>14.02.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Radio Explosion Auftritt Willhelmshafen</li>
<li>29.01.2010	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 	Local Vision Bandcontest Cube Paderborn</li>

      
   </ul>






<li id="foldheader">2009</li>
<ul id="foldinglist" style="display:none" style=&{head};>


<li>20.12.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Jamsession Weberei Gütersloh</li>
<li>10.12.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Radioauftritt Radio-Oehrlie Hamburg</li>
<li>21.11.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Newcomer Bandcontest Vorentscheid Marienfeld</li>
<li>17.11.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Radio Gütersloh</li>
<li>07.11.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Festsaal Deutsches Haus Verl</li>
<li>06.11.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Senner Gitarrennacht Stukenbrock - Senne</li>
<li>24.10.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Münchner Kindl Gütersloh</li>
<li>17.10.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Weberei Gütersloh</li>
<li>20.09.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Marktkauf Stukenbrock</li>
<li>04.09.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Yaks Stand Verler Leben Verl</li>
<li>29.08.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; MC Tippe</li>
<li>06.07.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Kolpingschützenfest Sürenheide</li>
<li>20.06.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Harleyclub Verl</li>
<li>16.05.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Münchner Kindl Gütersloh</li>
<li>09.05.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Festsaal Bonevie Gütersloh</li>
<li>03.05.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Livejamm Music Club Marienfeld</li>
<li>25.04.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Hannenfass Gütersloh Talentwettbewerb Finale</li>
<li>04.04.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Hannenfass Gütersloh Talentwettbewerb Runde 2</li>
<li>22.03.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Hannenfass Gütersloh Talentwettbewerb Casting</li>
<li>06.03.2009	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Gasthaus Muck Herzebrock-Clarholz</li>
      


   </ul>

	




<li id="foldheader">2008</li>
<ul id="foldinglist" style="display:none" style=&{head};>


    
<li>09.12.2008	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Tennisclub Verl Weihnachtsfeier</li>
<li>29.11.2008	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Harleyclub Verl</li>
<li>08.11.2008	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Harleyclub Verl</li>
<li>01.11.2008	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Harleyclub Verl</li>
<li>06.09.2008	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Harleyclub Verl</li>
<li>30.08.2008	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Schulfest RSV Verl</li>
<li>23.08.2008	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Bibliothksfest Verl</li>
<li>18.07.2008	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Gasthaus Muck Herzebrock-Clarholz</li>
<li>13.06.2008	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Abschlussfeier der RSV Verl</li>
<li>08.06.2008	&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Kolpingschützenfest Sürenheide</li>


      


   </ul>




  

</ul>
&nbsp;</td>
      </tr>
</table>
```

Firefox geht es:





Internet Explorer geht nicht:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
welche IE-Version und wie sieht dein entsprechendes CSS aus?

Grüße


----------



## Botpenner (25. Oktober 2013)

benutze IE 9 wird aber auch nicht bei früheren versionen angezeigt.


----------



## Botpenner (23. Februar 2014)

hat wer ne idee ? Problem besteht noch  im Firefox geht es im IE nicht =(


----------



## hela (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
zeig dein HTML einfach mal einem Validator. Der sagt dir dann was falsch ist.


----------

